# Well Residents.....YOU WHEN



## love2duck (Mar 14, 2010)

If you can't tell by the subject title I am a NR. In fact, I have never been to your so called friendly state. But, for the past 2 years I have been researching and reading NODAK OUTDOORS. For you see, I am a Duck Hunter. That's what I love to do more than anything else in God's great outdoors. That's why I wanted so much to make a trip to the great state of NORTH DAKOTA. A place where I could experience a hunt of a lifetime with my wife and son. Because they love to hunt I am trying to find a place where we can plan a week hunting vacation. Where we live now, NC, we are lucky most days to see a limit of ducks much less having the chance of shooting one. Well for 2 years I thought ND would be the place to go, but not anymore. It was the "ON POSSESSION" topic that changed my mind. The guy that posted that was like me. A NR that wants to have a lifetime experience while staying in the guidelines of the law. He didn't want to get around the law, just stay within it. Yet it became a RES-NR issues as do most posts on this site. I myself would ship any limits home while I were there, which is legal. Not because I want to KILL,KILL,KlLL, but because I save money all year for a week of a lifetime and just want to make the best of it while staying within the law. I'm not gonna save all year and plan a week of hunting if I can't hunt all week. But it's now clear to me after researching this site that I as a NR am not welcome in ND. So I must look elsewhere for that hunt of a lifetime for my family. Maybe Canada, we'll just keep some ducks from making to the RESIDENTS of the friendly state of ND


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Why do people think when they come to North Dakota that they will shoot limits every day? I hunt here alot and have yet to shoot a limit ever day, in fact its far from it. Sure there are hunts when I do very well, but more often then not I either get one or two or never pull the trigger.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

When what?


----------



## love2duck (Mar 14, 2010)

It should read YOU WIN not YOU WHEN. What I really mean is you succeeded in keeping a NR from stepping foot in your state.


----------



## jaultman (Nov 7, 2009)

If you choose not to go to ND, that's your fault. You can't blame ND residents that you got scared off by a bunch of stupid online threads.

I am a resident of MN. I agree with you that reading these posts can make a guy think he is not welcome across their border. However, that's not reality. I have NEVER been treated poorly face-to-face by a ND resident concerning hunting. If you ask permission to hunt someone's land and they don't want you there, they will just deny you permission and you will move on. It's as simple as that.

If you want to go hunt ND, go hunt ND. If you're scared of the residents, that's your problem. I don't mean to sound like a jerk, but honestly it's silly to post a blame message with no validity and expect that you're gonna change anything.

Come on in to MN. Just don't read too deep into online threads because you'll probably find a few that tell you to stay the heck out. I, for one, will tell you that you are welcome here.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm sure no one is going to loose sleep over you not coming!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

jpallen14 said:


> I'm sure no one is going to loose sleep over you not coming!


LOL :rollin:


----------



## beard (Mar 27, 2008)

You should really expand your internet scouting techniques to more than one forum.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Really?!? You decided not to come over the On Possession thread? I thought that was one of the most civil arguments we've had in a while. I never jumped on the guy, and I certainly don't think it turned into a R/NR thread. In fact, in one post I lamented the fact that anyone, R or NR, was capable of being a scumbag. We were simply discussing the non-clarity of the law. He even admitted that the rule to ship a possession limit home and "gift" it to immediate family members was sketchy, at best.

Good grief, of all the threads that have gone off the deep end, I thought that stayed largely within the range of civility. Heck, I enjoyed debating the topic. He sounded like a stand-up guy!

If it's something like that that keeps you out of Nodak, than it's a good thing you're staying home. :roll:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Serious response- boo frickin hoo. This is what ****** me off most about this whole deal, people feeling entitled to things because nd happens to be a good waterfowl state. It's nobodys fault but your that you live in a state that sucks for hunting. Don't like it, move. I can understand peoples desire to come to nd and hunt with tactics they are familiar with but this whining about not being spoon fed everything necessary to come here and slaughter piles is ridiculous.

I go on trips every year where we are limited by pos limit. Last year on a 3 day trip we had 2 mediocre days followed by a 3rd that was a windy snow day where the birds got retarded. We could only shoot half a daily limit because of pos limit being reached, doesn't mean it wasn't a blast. A hell of a lot better than sitting at home and whining about possession limits.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

Good.

I find it hard to believe you're such a dedicated duck hunter. A dedicated Duck hunter wouldnt let a thread on the internet defer them from enjoying a trip to hunt ducks.

Enjoy NC hunting.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

a few years back when planning my first return hunting trip back to nodak since i went to college there, i fretted about what to do if we had 2 really good days right away and hit possession limit before our 4 day trip was up. after wondering about things like shipping, gifting, etc. i finally had this glorious epiphany of an idea. we brought a long a grill, ate some ducks, and bought pheasant licenses to switch it up. i really don't think i would have went to nodak had we not been able to stay and shoot limits all 4 days. the trip would have been a complete failure otherwise. :roll:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

since we when...do we get free candy...i like candy.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

To the OP. Don't worry about the posts on here. They are just voicing an opinion of people that they see of "trying to beat the system" by sticking birds in the mail. What I find hard to believe is that so many believe that people really will drive 15-20 hours or whatever and only shoot 12 ducks the entire time they are there.

Go to ND and it will be a trip of a lifetime. I don't know where you hunt, but compared to my Illinois hunting, fighting morning drawings to get a blind just to have a chance to shoot a couple of ducks, ND is a trip of a lifetime, easily, every year.

Just stay within the possession limits. Take a grill, some charcoal, a marinate of your choice, and eat some ducks for dinner. Go shoot a few more the next day, and repeat. Take your 12 a person home. Believe me it will be worth the trip. I didn't make it the last two years, but I can guarantee I WILL be up there next year. :beer:


----------



## teamfullbore (Mar 25, 2010)

you sound like such an avid duck hunter! crying over a lil online thread where one person bashes another just because the color of the license plates! who cares! I have never gotten heat over being a NR when hunting in ND. No one cares. just grow up and stop freaking crying about it.

maybe its best you stay as far away from here if that is your attitude


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

beer.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

What a stupid thread! :lost:


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm kinda surprised that I'm even responding to this thread but.....Are there not possession limits/rules for any state(or even Canada) that you'd go to for your dream hunt ?? I guess that I was lucky enough to find a resident(yes,I'm a non-resident) that had quite a few elderly people in town that wanted any extra meat/birds that we couldn't use. I don't think we have ever limited out each and every day we were there in the 4 years I've gone but if it's all about shooting as many birds as possible,ya may wanna look into the spring snow goose season for a "shoot as much as ya can" trip instead of ducks or canadas in the fall. ND has always been very good to us and I have no problem with spening the cash up there to help out the smaller towns that allow us to stay/hunt as freely as anywhere in this country. ND is great for Non-residents and if it's all about shooting as many birds as possible in your dream week.......you have very different values than I when(or is it win... :thumb: ) it comes to waterfowling. Good luck on your quest for a dream hunt of shooting limits everyday....it doesn't happen too often...... anywhere :beer:

Alex


----------



## honker_hunter (Oct 20, 2010)

That's pretty low of you to to rag on the residents of a state for something they did not do. I'm not from No Dak but i don't care. That is terrible. If you call yourself an avid duck hunter and are so in love with the sport. Well then you better sure as heck learn how to be sportsman, I'm 19 years old and i put you to shame in that category. Don't make others look bad for your lack of satisfaction with one states laws.


----------



## labman63 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm from NC too but I don't feel that way at all. I love it up there and the people are great. Also we do kill limits in NC.

2 man limit of mallards(we only get 4 in NC)


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

where do people get that you can only shoot 12 ducks while you are out there? how dumb are you? we go every year to nodak. we are so sick of EATING duck half way though the trip but you just have to keep eating it. usually duck and eggs for breakfast, somekind of sandwhichs for lunch and usually on the grill for dinner yes, it is a loop hole in the law. if you EAT your birlds, they are no longer part of your posession!!! amazing isnt it? dont think too many people know that...


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

love2duck, I don't think anyone here will loose any sleep over your not coming. With that attitude, please stay home.


----------



## nobes (Oct 12, 2010)

I can eat my daily limit in 1 sitting.....And I have a dog.


----------



## knockemdownboy (Mar 6, 2009)

you can shoot limits everyday no matter where you live. if you have tons of birds or only a few. it all depends on how hard you wanna go and if you wanna put in the time.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Just keep driving and go to Canada. it is worth it for sure!!!! I went on one trip to ND and that was it i figured if i was going to drive that far i would just cross the boarder where the grass is greener.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Most of the residents are good people, but there sure are some butt head residents on this site. Enjoyed the last two years hunting ND. Not because of the butt heads on this site , just for something new I'm going to Montana next year to hunt the rivers and eddy's.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> Why do people think when they come to North Dakota that they will shoot limits every day? I hunt here alot and have yet to shoot a limit ever day, in fact its far from it. Sure there are hunts when I do very well, but more often then not I either get one or two or never pull the trigger.


Bob is correct. And seems like the residents that complain most must think NRs get their limit every time they go out. I'm sure our residents complainers are gonna have a tantrum when we eventually get a REAL drought, bird numbers crash and limits are knocked down to 3 birds like they once were. Many will even quit because a 3 bird limit (and that might be tough to fill) won't be worth the effort. Funny how some of these same guys were fit to be tied when Canada dropped their NR fish limits. How soon they forget. I can honestly say that most residents under 30 don't even know what tough hunting is. Bird numbers have been considerably above long term averages since the late 80s, even in what many in that age bracket know as the so called "bad" years.

Don't let the whiners detract you. I for one love to talk to NRs when they are here. They don't take our good hunting for granted like many residents do, actually share information and they tend to be a lot less competetive.

If hunting could only be like fishing where we could let them go again. Then we could enjoy our hunts and limits would never be an issue.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Don't let the whiners detract you. I for one love to talk to NRs when they are here. *They don't take our good hunting for granted like many residents do, actually share information and they tend to be a lot less competetive*.
> quote]
> 
> If your petty enough to let the whiners bother you, that is your problem. Nobody, R or NR should cry because someone didn't bend over backwards for them or treat them like royalty. There are bad apples on both sides.
> ...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Who is Bob?


----------



## wolfmanjack (Sep 27, 2006)

I dont care what they (RESIDENTS) think, I have hunted in SD and ND, ( I am from MN) treat the states like my home state. I dont take no bull**** from anyone nor do I cause any while I am hunting there. Its simple. Some people can type a hell of a game on here but 95% dont even know what HUNTING really is...they shoot our their truck windows, bust roosts and all the so called frowned upon stuff,they always just tag NR's with it....I went to college at NDSU, hunted at Resident rates for 4 years, half the kids that I hunted with were RESIDENTS and did the things that I mentioned.......Dont let a goofy wanna be so called "RESIDENT" hunter deter your thoughts of hunting in ND or SD. Good Luck.


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

The city dwellers that play on the internet (like I do) aren't the ones you're going to be dealing with for land access, among basically everything else you'll be doing out there, so grow some thicker skin and go have some fun. Life's way too short to let a handful of those guys get in the way.


----------



## shadow (Mar 5, 2003)

Go to Canada, too many jerks here, too many people think they own the birds which are everyones. I moved her to hunt years ago and it is going downhill fast. Additionally, there are much mroe worthwhile sites to use for waterfowling, do some searching and you will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

If I were you I wouldnt let this site detour you from making a trip to nd. Im in 100% agreement with you that the res/nonres battles on here are getting old, but oddly enough I am always entertained reading it. :rollin:


----------



## jclouse (May 12, 2010)

im guessingthat if came and asked you where he birds are you would tell me? ha that would never happen. so dont expect any bird hunting residents who put miles on their pickups to be giving out spots and areas to hunt so you can have your,"week of a lifetime". i really could care less about you, you are crying and whinning to everyone trying to get people feel sorry for you. I dont feel sorry for you at all.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

love2duck said:


> I myself would ship any limits home while I were there, which is legal.


How is shipping limits home legal? Possession is possession is it not?


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Even if you did ship it, not like you can just stop by the post office and ship them home, where do you people come up with this stuff..


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Go to Canada. Why drive that far to stay in the states?

Side note: it is "lose" not "loose." For whatever reason people on duck hunting sites constantly spell that wrong. It's almost as prevalent as "advise" instead of "advice."


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I wish it was this easy to deter people from coming to South Dakota. If it was I'd start "jerk" threads everyday.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

wolfmanjack said:


> I dont care what they (RESIDENTS) think, I have hunted in SD and ND, ( I am from MN) treat the states like my home state. I dont take no bull**** from anyone nor do I cause any while I am hunting there. Its simple. Some people can type a hell of a game on here but 95% dont even know what HUNTING really is...they shoot our their truck windows, bust roosts and all the so called frowned upon stuff,they always just tag NR's with it....I went to college at NDSU, hunted at Resident rates for 4 years, half the kids that I hunted with were RESIDENTS and did the things that I mentioned.......Dont let a goofy wanna be so called "RESIDENT" hunter deter your thoughts of hunting in ND or SD. Good Luck.


x2! i'm from mn and went to school at jamestown for a couple years. The residents were always shooting out of there trucks and jumping everything they could! I can honestly say that the shooting out the window types of hunting was a lot more popular in nodak then where i come from in mn. I never felt the need to post it online and get all upset about it cuz i just figured thats how nodakers did it! It just cracks me up to find out that they all walk on water on here. :rollin:


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

Nobody complains about the upland bird possesion limit in ND and SD (12 and 15, I believe) which is set by the states. The feds set the migratory bird possesion limit. I know there is a reason it is at 2 times the daily limit but in my advanced years I cannot recall that answer. I would have no problem increasing the limit to what is the average trips (say 4 days) length. Some hunters really like duck or goose to eat or have friends or relatives who they would like to share some with when they get back home. For some hunters this is their only trip of the year so I would not consider them greedy if the are lucky or good enough to shoot a 4 day possesion limit. If they shoot a lot of teal or buffleheads, they will have fond memories but little meat. 
Many hunters target "ducks" any duck; my group hunts mostly land and we target only greenheads and drake pintails (yes we do shoot hens by accident and if someone has an itchy trigger finger on a double when a flock is flaring). We often fall short of our limit because we are selective on what we target. If we are on a trip and having good success and can gift cleaned birds to folks who want them or eat some to keep hunting, that is our prerogative. 
If the good folks on here who think the possesion limit should be a 2 day limit as it is today, because some hunters would take advantage and shoot a limit in the morning and a limit in the evening, throw one in the weeds and do it all again the next day for four days are in my opinion are misguided. Slobs will be slobs regardless of a 2 day or 4 day possesion limit. Increasing the possesion limit may in fact mitagate wanton waste issues. For those on this site wish to deter folks from coming to ND because they fear competition for "their" birds or hunting spots, that is a natural albeit an immature approach veiled by an "I got mine, you get yours" mentality.
I am proud to say I am one of the first 50 members on this site and you will notice it says supporting member under my tag. I had to move from ND this past year because of my job. A sad day indeed. Threads like this one are all too common and the verbal "commando" attacks run rampant on this site. Folks like Dick Monson, BobM, Ken and several others, who can carry on a civil debate that actually develops both sides of an issue - fairly - are becoming silent as the din of the mediocre masses grows.

Happy Holidays and stay safe.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Buck25 said:


> wolfmanjack said:
> 
> 
> > I dont care what they (RESIDENTS) think, I have hunted in SD and ND, ( I am from MN) treat the states like my home state. I dont take no bull**** from anyone nor do I cause any while I am hunting there. Its simple. Some people can type a hell of a game on here but 95% dont even know what HUNTING really is...they shoot our their truck windows, bust roosts and all the so called frowned upon stuff,they always just tag NR's with it....I went to college at NDSU, hunted at Resident rates for 4 years, half the kids that I hunted with were RESIDENTS and did the things that I mentioned.......Dont let a goofy wanna be so called "RESIDENT" hunter deter your thoughts of hunting in ND or SD. Good Luck.
> ...


I have turned 5 groups in so far this year for tresspassing and shooting out of the window and 3 had blue plates 1 neb and one alaska on their trucks so dont hurt your shoulder patting your sleves on the back to much. There are dbags from every state


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

I wasn't trying to say that minnesotans are "perfect" and i don't think i did. All i was trying to say is that half the nd residents on this site act like no resident of there state does any of that stuff! There are clowns from every state!


----------

